# RV as a lifeboat



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Had a broken pipe in attic on north wall, one that ran to outside hose bib, and power keeps going off and on, so Hookem Gal and I moved into our RV with our 93 yo MIL and FIL. We are blessed to have the RV when a lot of people have nothing and a lot of people are literally going crazy with all the problems with power, water, and broken pipes and have nowhere to turn. Lines at Home Depot and Lowes and Lowes only open a short time. So, I got the RV ready ahead of time thank god. You RVers out there should always do this just in case. 1. I changed oil in my Honda Generators to 5W30 which is better in very Cold Winter Weather and put those outside the buildings as far as cords reached 2. My Camper is in my RV storage Building so I opened the garage doors to keep fresh air in storage building and prevent CO poisoning. 3. I made sure my Deep cycle battery was good and would take a charge. 4. I filled both propane tanks. 5. I stocked up on True Fuel. 6. Filled my Fresh water tank. 7. Made sure Heater was working. 8. Made sure Hot Water Heater was working. 9. Stocked it with blankets. 10. Changed batts in CO/Smoke detectors and tested them. 11. Set up the Vietnamese Septic System-using a portable Black Water Dump Tote to dump in our real septic system at the house, otherwise if no septic use a 55 gallon drum to dump it in temporarily until you can dump that later, but you may have to build a ramp up to dump it- I know this is a Pain in the arse, but you gotta dump the black water somehow- We just dump gray water in our pasture. 12. Filled three 55 gallon Food Grade/potable water grade open barrels with lid lock and use a portable Water pump with a hose to refill fresh water tank. And we have another fridge in the building for our extra food and run that off the smaller Honda. 13. We have a Verizon MiFi Jetpack and a portable Dish Outdoors Satellite and a Laptop so got the internet and TV running, and then helped my MIL and FIL and Hookem Gal and Hookem Dog and Cat into camper, and the RV just became a Lifeboat (Sounded like Apollo 13 didn't it). So far everything going good. Slept like babies after working all yesterday on the broken pipe including standing in line at Lowes and then putting a temp fix on pipe until plummer can get here. This being the RV forum, most of us may have had to do this before, but hope this info helps any newcomers. We have a storage building so we had no freezing precipitation and no snow on the RV roof, which is not good for the seams and the slide outs and or the slide canopy mechanism will freeze solid too none of which is good. If it is raining, we bring the Satellite in too to keep it moving ok. It autosearches for the satellite and if it is frozen you won't be able to get TV. You will want TV to pass the time, but we have been playing Crazy 8s, Hearts, and poker all day long. Is anyone else staying in their RV?


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I forgot to mention, check your owner manual on your Generator before changing oil. Go by the Owners Manual. Honda suggested the 5W30 oil in their Owners Manual for temps of -20 to 50.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

By the way, we are back in the house. RV worked great. I did not mention that the bottom of the RV/subfloor with the Fresh water, Black Water, and Grey water tanks is heated and has a plastic covering on the very bottom protecting tanks and allowing the compartment to stay heated. There is a duct going from the heater to this compartment and it worked as it should. Did have one small problem with the valves outside the lower compartment that you empty the black water and grey water tank. At first, I couldn't get it open to empty it because it froze. Put a hair dryer on it and it opened easily within a few minutes. So, if you RV has a heated compartment you're good, but if not you will probably freeze your tanks. Most RVs lower compartments are heated or at least covered. My 93 yo MIL and FIL did ok but the steps into the 5th Wheel and up to the bathroom are a challenge for them but with help they made it.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Also, both Honda Gens worked great. Had no problems with the Mobile 1 5W30 oil. I used True Fuel in them also. They started easy too. Finally got the plumbing fixed in the house so we are back in.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Well put HG. We were so fortunate that we did not lose electric as about half the folks did in our little town. Our town water system did go down. I had us prepared to move into our RV although it was not needed. Being prepared and taking self responsibility are the key. As being an Eagle Scout for over fifty years made it all flow smooth for the conditions that were dealt to us. Just saying.......cC


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

CopanoCruisin said:


> Well put HG. We were so fortunate that we did not lose electric as about half the folks did in our little town. Our town water system did go down. I had us prepared to move into our RV although it was not needed. Being prepared and taking self responsibility are the key. As being an Eagle Scout for over fifty years made it all flow smooth for the conditions that were dealt to us. Just saying.......cC


I hear ya. Eagle Scout too. Bay Area Council. Order of the Arrow too, Brotherhood member. Taught me a lot. Be prepared and Stay prepared.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Used ours like a lifeboat, but stayed in Florida for 6 days to avoid all the freeze


----------

